#  Schulmedizin >  Chirurgische Sprechstunde >   Kniespiegelung >

## Tinimaus

Hallo ich habe am Mittwoch 1.6 eine Kniespiegelung, Innenmeniskus etc.
Nun hab ich mich am Samstag so doll gestossen das ich genau an dem Bein ander Wade aussen nen fetten blauen Fleck habe. Es wird schon besser tut auch nicht weh. Ist die Kniespiegelung damit in gefahr?

----------


## josie

Hallo Tinimaus!
Wenn ich es richtig verstehe, ist der Bluterguß nicht im Bereich des Knies, also im direkten OP-Gebiet, deshalb dürfte es keine Probleme geben.

----------


## Tinimaus

Danke für die Antwort. Hab gleich noch nen Termin wo man sich das anschaut. Hoffe es klappt.

----------


## Tinimaus

Alles okay, kann morgen operiert werden.

----------

